# Cody Wilson



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

"3D-printed gun maker Cody Wilson charged with sexually assaulting underage girl"

https://www.theverge.com/2018/9/19/...t-underage-sexual-assault-defense-distributed

Could be the result of anti 2a crowd's attempt to secure a felony conviction against him... it's really hard to believe otherwise!

Kinda like being suicided, only different.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

MikeTango said:


> "3D-printed gun maker Cody Wilson charged with sexually assaulting underage girl"
> 
> https://www.theverge.com/2018/9/19/...t-underage-sexual-assault-defense-distributed
> 
> ...


That was my first thought, too. I don't know the guy or his morals, but I know the left's tactics.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Sounds like entrapment. I'm ID'ing all the ladies that I pay for sex that look under the age of 60.

*Rancher*


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

So a girl under the age of 17 was a member of this "sugar daddy" site, started conversing with the accused, exchanged nude photographs, and arranged to meet for sex at a stated price.
I have one question.
Did she claim to be of legal age?

I know that sounds like victim blaming, but what was her goal? She pursued every avenue possible to meet older wealthy men and engage in sexual activities with them.

Still, a crime appears to have been committed. You can't trust anyone these days.
I was a little disturbed by the Judge's request on the warrant to see photographs of "the suspect's upper legs".
I guess there's some identifying markings to be seen that would otherwise be hidden from view?


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

reminds me too much of the reality TV gun guys that went down in legal flames >>>> I wouldn't be that anxious to support him just because he's a gun guy ...


----------



## Lowtechredneck (May 7, 2018)

First they came for the socialists, and I did not speak out—
Because I was not a socialist.

Then they came for the trade unionists, and I did not speak out—
Because I was not a trade unionist.

Then they came for the Jews, and I did not speak out—
Because I was not a Jew.

Then they came for me—and there was no one left to speak for me.

For those who do not know, no I did not write that. I do believe it applicable here though.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Setup 100%.

Just as bad as what the libs are trying to do to Kavanaugh.


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

Illini Warrior said:


> I wouldn't be that anxious to support him just because he's a gun guy ...


I agree... it's just an odd coincidence that he was recently all over the headlines with his 1st amendment victory on 3D printed gun technology and now he has been busted for this.

People do stupid things, there's no doubt. It will be interesting to see how this plays out.


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Apparently he failed to learn from The Donald that you can't even trust a whore anymore, especially not the ones in office.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Call me old fashioned, but any guy who goes online looking for women for casual sex probably deserves what ever he gets.


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

Have not seen all the facts, but, from what is available-- he's screwed!


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

According to the reports, he met a girl online and they went to a hotel.
He told her that he was a big deal, and paid $500.00.

You tell me---


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Call me old fashioned, but any guy who goes online looking for women for casual sex probably deserves what ever he gets.


That still doesn't mean he could have been set up. Did she have an ID saying she is older than she really is, is this her first rodeo? This sounds like a bad set up.


----------



## ilmostrog (Nov 10, 2016)

MikeTango said:


> "3D-printed gun maker Cody Wilson charged with sexually assaulting underage girl"
> 
> https://www.theverge.com/2018/9/19/...t-underage-sexual-assault-defense-distributed
> 
> ...


My very first thought was that he is being framed or maybe set up. Or maybe he does pay for sex and the anti 2A crowd went looking for a way to shut him down.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Call me old fashioned, but any guy who goes online looking for women for casual sex probably deserves what ever he gets.


You're old fashioned. If I were forty years younger, I'd be all over it.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I have to wonder if this is not a set up. Likely the knew he was in to paying for it. It would not take much to set him up if they wanted him. I won't lose any sleep over it . He better find away to stay where he is.
If I want to find sex on line I'll send my wife an email . She is 5 feet behind me on her computer right now. be back in a minute I need to send an email.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Used to be half of was to get laid, the other half was for silence.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> Did she claim to be of legal age?


Wouldn't matter in Washington State. Here, the adult is responsible. Even if the minor claims to be an adult.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

ilmostrog said:


> My very first thought was that he is being framed or maybe set up.


My first thought was "what an idiot."


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> Wouldn't matter in Washington State. Here, the adult is responsible. Even if the minor claims to be an adult.


Thats pretty much everywhere, I remember a guy in Colorado went to prison a decade or two ago for having sex with a girl he met in a bar that had an I.D. saying she was 21.


----------



## ilmostrog (Nov 10, 2016)

Just read that Cody is out of the country. He is somewhere in Taiwan and has missed his scheduled return flight. He was also tipped off about it before he left by a friend of the victim. There is also footage of him at the hotel with the girl. 

Sounds like he may be on the run. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> Wouldn't matter in Washington State. Here, the adult is responsible. Even if the minor claims to be an adult.


Same in Texas. That wasn't the point. The point is whether this was indeed a setup, and if she lied to make it happen.
In the end, still a crime, as I said.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

ilmostrog said:


> Just read that Cody is out of the country. He is somewhere in Taiwan and has missed his scheduled return flight. He was also tipped off about it before he left by a friend of the victim. There is also footage of him at the hotel with the girl.
> 
> Sounds like he may be on the run.


Sounds like a turd to me.

I wonder if he'll go out, guns a blazin'.... that he 3D printed. :tongue:


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

I don't think 3D guns can blazin'. 

I think they just blaze.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> I don't think 3D guns can blazin'.
> 
> I think they just blaze.


To go out in true style, he needs one in each hand!


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Would that be blazin' or blazes?

These are the things that keep me awake at night.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> Would that be blazin' or blazes?
> 
> These are the things that keep me awake at night.


Blazin'.

Grammar keeps me in fits, too. There is a board rule dedicated to me.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Benedryl + whiskey

:tango_face_wink:


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Benadryl and whiskey had no effect on me.

Then I woke up, and 49 hours had passed.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Jammer Six said:


> Benadryl and whiskey had no effect on me.
> 
> Then I woke up, and 49 hours had passed.


The bourbon did it to you. Benadryl drops me, but I am back up in 3 1/2 hours.


----------



## Lowtechredneck (May 7, 2018)

Of course it was a setup. Not that he doesn't deserve to get his ass handed to him just for the fact he pays women for sex alone, but if she claimed to be of age she needs to be severely punished as well. Otherwise this will be a lifetime gig for her.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

That tells me you've never been stationed in Korea.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Did someone mention Benedryl, whiskey, and Blazin'? :tango_face_grin:


----------



## MikeTango (Apr 13, 2018)

ilmostrog said:


> Just read that Cody is out of the country. He is somewhere in Taiwan and has missed his scheduled return flight. He was also tipped off about it before he left by a friend of the victim. There is also footage of him at the hotel with the girl.
> 
> Sounds like he may be on the run.


Here's the update:

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2018/09/1...h-minor-left-us-for-taiwan-officials-say.html


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

MikeTango said:


> Here's the update:
> 
> Cody Wilson, gun entrepreneur accused of sex with minor, left US for Taiwan, officials say | Fox News


Thanks for the link, but who writes this stuff?
The "alt" text on the top image reads:
"Cody Wilson, the man who tried to sell blueprints for plastic guns, is now accused of sexually assaulting an underage girl."
Which is factually incorrect. He offered the designs for free, and his site had a donate button.
Also, the first line:
"Cody Wilson, the owner of a company that makes untraceable 3D-printed guns who is wanted on an arrest warrant accusing him of sex with an underage girl, has left the U.S. and was last known to be in Taiwan, investigators in Texas said Wednesday."
They do not make untraceable 3D printed guns. They give out the designs for them, but it would be illegal for an entity other than a private citizen to produce "untraceable" guns.

If the writer (I hesitate to call anyone a journalist anymore) can't be bothered to get the first line factually accurate, can we know with any certainty that the rest of the article is correct?


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

OK, have the police charged every man this underage girl had "pay for sex" with the same charges?
Set up..


----------



## NewRiverGeorge (Jan 2, 2018)

Kauboy said:


> So a girl under the age of 17 was a member of this "sugar daddy" site, started conversing with the accused, exchanged nude photographs, and arranged to meet for sex at a stated price.
> I have one question.
> Did she claim to be of legal age?
> 
> ...


Well said Kauboy. Well said.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Kauboy said:


> Thanks for the link, but who writes this stuff?


It's FOX.


----------



## JafoDawg (Dec 28, 2017)

Sounds like another piece of liberal trash..... She most likely had an affair with Bill & Hillary Rotten Crotch!


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> It's FOX.










Thanks Captain Obvious!


----------



## Lowtechredneck (May 7, 2018)

Kauboy said:


> View attachment 82737
> 
> Thanks Captain Obvious!


That made my day! lol.


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Busted.

Cody Wilson, 3D-Printed Gun Pioneer, Arrested in Taiwan - Hit & Run : Reason.com


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

It sounds like she did lie about her age, and he never confirmed it.
Unfortunate, but he's likely gonna do time.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

You dance with the devil you better be prepared to get burned.


----------



## soyer38301 (Jul 27, 2017)

That my friends is why you keep it in your pants...just sayin

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

I wouldn't go so far as to insist on abstinence. But there needs to be, at an absolute minimum, a meeting of the minds. I'm not even against prostitution, although I am against any coercion, manipulation or anything other than free choice.

A girl who has other choices wants to sell her ass, a guy wants to buy it, I have no problem with that. My problems start when the girl runs out of choices. An most of my problems seem to be with various third parties, not the girl.

In a perfect world, women would be free to sell their asses to women or men and defend same with full auto weapons.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Jammer Six said:


> In a perfect world, women would be free to sell their asses to women or men and defend same with full auto weapons.


Allow me to introduce you to a depiction of your perfect world: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0115624/









My gift to you.
:tango_face_wink:


----------



## Jammer Six (Jun 2, 2017)

Yee gods.

My perfect world also lets me slip my money back in my wallet and slink quietly away without buying anything.


----------

